# Tammy's at the hospital :)



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WOO HOO!! Tammy has been at the hospital since 3:00 a.m. She's loving her epidural at the moment and trying to get some sleep. It may be a while before 'Pinkie' makes her way into the world. :heart:

Between me, Susan and Erin...we'll try to keep everyone updated as soon as we hear anything new. 

We're gonna have another SM baby soon!!! :chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad you posted here, Crystal. My iPhone was having issues and I couldn't get it to post So excited for Tammy. I know that 3cm is a long way from ready but at least it's a start. So glad she had the epidural. It makes it much more tolerable and you can get some rest for the big event. Sending prayers and love to Tammy, Erick, Benny and Emma. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Baby is on her way!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:chili::chili: YAY!! YAY!! :chili::chili: I'm so excited for Tammy, her husband and B&E!! Glad she is getting some rest!!! Prayers that everything goes well!! Keep us posted ladies!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting: opcorn: :Waiting:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay!!! I love babies!!! Hoping a SPEEDY Delivery!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you dear Crystal. Oh that is going to be one gorgeous baby, from one very special gorgeous young lady.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's hope and pray that this baby is delievered a lot sooner than Deb's Lovitt baby was!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

This is so exciting! I know this will be a gorgeous baby, just like her Mom.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Update: She's 6cm now Nothing like progress


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! 4 more to go!! :Waiting: :Waiting:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hh that gives me goosebumps. what a haaaaappppy happy day. I hope tammy will welcome her little baby very soon and the birth is over and done with.

thank you for letting us know.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy for her...shouldn't be much longer before her new bundle of joy arrives.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooo excited and hope that all goes well -- but remember to tell her not to push until after midnight. My guess was 8/13/12 for Baby Girls' arrival. LOL

Seriously just want a safe, uncomplicated delivery of a very healthy little girl.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She's almost there! Go, Tammy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is so exciting. Go Tammy!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Conor and I can't wait! He said its not easy being the only baby here on SM! He can't wait to have someone to talk to about these pampered older siblings


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Conor and I can't wait! He said its not easy being the only baby here on SM! He can't wait to have someone to talk to about these pampered older siblings


I love the photo that "Conor" texted to his new girlfriend-to-be. We are so lucky to have both you and Tammy with your new little babies on SM. It brings back wonderful memories of when I was a new mom, even 22 years later. :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How exciting, there will be a new SM member very shortly. Go Tammi Go:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

:chili: :chili: YAY! Sooo excited for Tammy, Eric, Benny and Emma! Praying all goes well and can't wait to see our new SM baby! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Any Newsopcorn:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG, WOW! how exciting. I can't believe I left for Costco at 10:30 and just missed all of this news!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Well wishes for a an uncomplicated delivery and healthy baby . SOOOO exciting! :wub2:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:grouphug::Flowers 2:rayer:This is so exciting!!!! Will be checking in...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Go, Tammy, go Tammy!:chili: Oh, sure brings back memories.:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking for a happy update  .


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

How exciting!! I will be watching this thread waiting for the news of her arrival!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't gotten any updates lately. Having been up much of the night, Tammy was pretty tired. Hoping she got some rest. I'm hoping it won't be too much longer. rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So excited for her....will keep checking for an update!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Any new news? Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Waiting . . . Tapping foot . . . Waiting. . . .

All the best to Tammy and family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

UPDATE: Tammy was able to sleep and is 7cm dilated so they're giving her petocin which will speed things up. The baby has a good heartrate and Tammy's had no pain since her epidural. And the pups are fine with Tammy's in laws at her house. 
So :Waiting:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Told her how everyone is saying how gorgeous her little girl is going to be. She liked that. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

But -- did you remind her that she can't push until after midnight. Awntie Lynn wants to have the right guess. LOL

Really -- glad all is going well.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Tick Tock, Tick Tock:blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> But -- did you remind her that she can't push until after midnight. Awntie Lynn wants to have the right guess. LOL
> 
> Really -- glad all is going well.


She was already reminded of that by Crystal to make her laugh I think she WON'T be cooperating with that request. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> She was already reminded of that by Crystal to make her laugh I think she WON'T be cooperating with that request. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I wonder why?????


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh how exciting, we're going to have a new baby soon and she is going to be gorgeous! arty: Give Tammy my love! :heart:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She got the nursery done just in time.:chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wonder if the dresser finally arrived?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:Waiting:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:Waiting:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is so exciting! Best wishes to Tammy for a easy delivery!

(I've been sewing all day for my own little granddaughter who is due in early December.)


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

We're all :Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: These last few centimeters are taking their time!! LOL!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lmillette said:


> We're all :Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: These last few centimeters are taking their time!! LOL!


 
Well at least i didn't have to wait as long as everyone else since i just woke up not too long ago. :blush: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The dresser had not arrived and hopefully Tammy is resting right now.....and dilating


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just checking in and glad to see things are moving along...and ...:Waiting:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting:Come onTammy,It's 7:25 P.M. Hope all is well and progressing!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL we are waiting on 2 deliveries....the baby and the dresser!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Come on Tammy, lets get the show on the road


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:blink: Still no word.  Yoo hoo. Little baby girl. Time to come out and play.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's not coming out until midnight eastern time. She's gonna make her Awntie Lynn PROUD.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Sue....I may just have to set my alarm to wake up later for the news.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I missed the day's excitement. Now that I'm back home, Tammy, it's time to bring little girl out to meet us.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I keep checking back and forth between here and FB for updates. Little girl all your Aunties are here waiting for your arrival! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

aprilb said:


> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


Um, April, can I please have some of that popcorn?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She's coming on the 13th b/c she loves her Auntie Donna and wants to have the same birthday!! This is exciting!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> She's not coming out until midnight eastern time. She's gonna make her Awntie Lynn PROUD.





munchkn8835 said:


> She's coming on the 13th b/c she loves her Auntie Donna and wants to have the same birthday!! This is exciting!!


 
Gosh, i hope that little girl doesn't wait until the 13th to make her debut...that's alot of laboring for Tammy. 

We're all here waiting patiently though...:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting: :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I got my jammies on and I am going to bed but I will leave my computer on just in case I get up during the night so I can check on things.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Well, I got my jammies on and I am going to bed but I will leave my computer on just in case I get up during the night so I can check on things.


 
that's funny because I planned on leaving my computer on too LOL, I hope this baby comes soon : )


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Since i work from 7am-7pm and i'm off tonight i'll be up all night.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No new word yet. :mellow: I think I'm particularly annoyed with the closing ceremony of the Olympics because I'm so antsy over waiting for the birth. Praying so hard that all is well and for little baby Pink to arrive. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Tammy has had a long day....hope the baby makes an appearance soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> No new word yet. :mellow: I think I'm particularly annoyed with the closing ceremony of the Olympics because I'm so antsy over waiting for the birth. Praying so hard that all is well and for little baby Pink to arrive. :wub:


 
I don't think that you being annoyed with the closing ceremony of the Olympics has anything to do with you being ansty over waiting for Little Girl to arrive...the closing ceremonies are just not that great especially the sound. :angry:

Who of the three Auntie contacts are pulling the all nighter to keep us other Aunties updated on new progress reports? 

Can't wait to hear that Little Girl has arrived and find out her name and see her pic. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still no news. All these popcorn icons has given me a craving for the stuff. And wine. lol We all knew Pinkie was shy early on but I guess she's more shy then we realized. <3

Lynn, you might win after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I don't think that you being annoyed with the closing ceremony of the Olympics has anything to do with you being ansty over waiting for Little Girl to arrive...the closing ceremonies are just not that great especially the sound. :angry:
> 
> *Who of the three Auntie contacts are pulling the all nighter to keep us other Aunties updated on new progress reports?*
> 
> Can't wait to hear that Little Girl has arrived and find out her name and see her pic. :wub:


I'll be up another couple of hours probably until 1am so I'll hang in until then. Funny thing is Tammy FB messaged me at 7:30am to let me know about going into labor, so as not to wake Crystal (an hour earlier than NJ) and Erin, so as not to wake her household. Well I slept in until 9:30 so didn't see it until after her text this morning.:blink: I asked her who would be up that early on a Sunday morning other than someone having a baby or having just had one? Certainly not me. :blush: I'm better with the night shift. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am going to bed, but I sure hope I get some exciting news in the morning!!! :dothewave::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I just can't believe this little bundle of joy still hasn't arrived!! We have all been thinking and waiting for her today!! But she is a princess, and she will come when she ready!!  Hope Tammy and Erick are holding up ok!! I will be heading off to bed myself and can't wait to get the good news in the morning!! Hopefully we'll get to see a picture of the beautiful princess!! And Lynn, she may just hold out, just for you!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I'm hanging in there for another hour or so. For all of our sakes, but especially your mother's, Baby Pink it time to come out now.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe she's here and Tammy and Erik are basking in the joy of their new little princess and will update the contact Aunties soon...well one can hope, i just hate to think of Tammy being in labor that long.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've only been in bed for 30 minutes and the cat is bugging me, so I have to put her in the laundry room, and of course since I'm up , I'm checking in...and look at all this chatter....but still no baby.....OK, I'm off to bed, good nite all. Hurry up baby, don't make your mom and dad wait too much longer.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I'll be up another couple of hours probably until 1am so I'll hang in until then. Funny thing is Tammy FB messaged me at 7:30am to let me know about going into labor, so as not to wake Crystal (an hour earlier than NJ) and Erin, so as not to wake her household. Well I slept in until 9:30 so didn't see it until after her text this morning.:blink: I asked her who would be up that early on a Sunday morning other than someone having a baby or having just had one? Certainly not me. :blush: I'm better with the night shift. :HistericalSmiley:


That was so thoughtful of Tammy. Leave it to her to be thinking of others while heading to the hospital. But I'm on Eastern time too. I'm a night person as well and do better with the night shift. But, I have 3 little white fluffs that think they need to go outside to potty and then have breakfast between 7:00 and 7:30 every morning. Sundays are no exception. :smstarz: So I WAS up. lol

I always sleep with my cell phone next to me. I've learned to tune out regular text alerts but have set Tammy's to a rather long, obnoxious one for right now. So I'm pretty sure I'll hear it and wake up. rayer: And now with the new handy dandy app, I won't even have to get out of bed to update the group! Hmmm...guess we don't have a guy lounging in bed with a remote or cell phone icon, do we. lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> That was so thoughtful of Tammy. Leave it to her to be thinking of others while heading to the hospital. But I'm on Eastern time too. I'm a night person as well and do better with the night shift. But, I have 3 little white fluffs that think they need to go outside to potty and then have breakfast between 7:00 and 7:30 every morning. Sundays are no exception. :smstarz: So I WAS up. lol
> 
> I always sleep with my cell phone next to me. I've learned to tune out regular text alerts but have set Tammy's to a rather long, obnoxious one for right now. So I'm pretty sure I'll hear it and wake up. rayer: And now with the new handy dandy app, I won't even have to get out of bed to update the group! Hmmm...guess we don't have a guy lounging in bed with a remote or cell phone icon, do we. lol


Crystal - you da man. Actually, you da woman. :HistericalSmiley:I was dead to the world this morning. Have been getting over yet another (4th) cold this year. 

I tried to get the SM app to work this morning and it didn't :blink: but FB was a cinch. As I mentioned, pathetically to you and Erin, I don't have a text plan. We had a little fight at dinner over this. Somehow Jim didn't/doesn't think I needed one :angry: and it's been an ongoing bone of contention in our house. He tells me I hardly get any texts and I say, "Well, yeah, because I have to tell everyone I don't have a text plan and get charged for every one." :angry::angry: So I don't sleep with my phone on next to me since I rarely get texts. :smilie_tischkante: I have to change this. At this very moment I would gladly pay anything to get a text from Tammy saying all is well. I can't stand thinking of her going through this so long and praying all is well.:huh:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- I think it's time for Tammy to push. It's after midnight on the east coast. Baby Girl -- thanks for waiting until August 13th -- it's time to come out and see the world.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:Waiting: :Waiting:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Popping in to see if baby is here yet. Guess I'll have to check back in the morning...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh God love Tammy, geez, this is a long time. Praying she is getting some rest. And her "Alert" Team as well. Thank you all for keeping us updated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 9:02 AM in Greece & we are checking in for news? Are you all sleeping now? Well, yes, if you are smart! 
I was induced early on w/my two (the pitocin should have done it's job for Tammy) early on---labor comes fast & hard! Praying all is well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It's 2:00 AM in Texas and I'm checking in. I pray all is well.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Baby has arrived!!!! She was born at 1:13 this morning after an emergency c-section. Both Mom and baby are well. Tammy will share pictures later but says she is beautiful. Three cheers for SM's newest member!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Baby has arrived!!!! She was born at 1:13 this morning after an emergency c-section. Both Mom and baby are well. Tammy will share pictures later but says she is beautiful. Three cheers for SM's newest member!!!!!


 

Thank you Erin for the update...i'm so glad that Tammy and baby girl are doing well and she can't help but be beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Started a new post where everyone can congratulate Tammy and her new family!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Started a new post where everyone can congratulate Tammy and her new family!


 
just posted there too


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, thank God that Tammy and her beautiful new daughter are doing well. I can't wait to see pictures of the baby and Tammy ... but, I do hope Tammy is able to get some much needed rest ( especially after having an emergency c-section) before going home with her precious little angel.

Erin, thank you for the update. 

Tammy ... love and hugs to you and your beautiful new daughter. Congratulations to you and Erik!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Baby!!! she's finally here:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - you da man. Actually, you da woman. :HistericalSmiley:I was dead to the world this morning. Have been getting over yet another (4th) cold this year.
> 
> I tried to get the SM app to work this morning and it didn't :blink: but FB was a cinch. As I mentioned, pathetically to you and Erin, I don't have a text plan. We had a little fight at dinner over this. Somehow Jim didn't/doesn't think I needed one :angry: and it's been an ongoing bone of contention in our house. He tells me I hardly get any texts and I say, "Well, yeah, because I have to tell everyone I don't have a text plan and get charged for every one." :angry::angry: So I don't sleep with my phone on next to me since I rarely get texts. :smilie_tischkante: I have to change this. At this very moment I would gladly pay anything to get a text from Tammy saying all is well. I can't stand thinking of her going through this so long and praying all is well.:huh:


Well it didn't do me much good since I didn't put all 3 of you on that obnoxious tone. lol. And the crazy part is, I was waking up all night due to being anxious and hearing all the fb alerts. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Crystal, Erin, and Sue for keeping everyone posted!! Our new SM member has arrived and it looks like she held out just for Lynn!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw this on FB earlier and I am so happy for Tammy and Eric!!! Her beautiful baby girl has arrived and all is right with the world!!! Congratulations to you both!!! :chili: Many thanks to Erin, Crystal ans Sue for being the ring leaders in this happy event!!! It all was handled beautifully!!!!:chili::chili::chili:Looking forward to seeing this bundle of Joy!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, yeah baby!!! Praying for both girls.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoox


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

WooHoo!!!! So happy everyone is well! Especially happy because she was born on my birthday!!


----------

